# FV Plates



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

Does anyone know what the FV plates on cars are for? They are usually on foreign registered cars and are a square red plate with a white FV on them.

Not the most important thing in the world I know but I just wondered as I see them quite a lot. They also appear to be on the the test cars that seem to frequent around here.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Dunpleecin said:


> Does anyone know what the FV plates on cars are for? They are usually on foreign registered cars and are a square red plate with a white FV on them.
> 
> Not the most important thing in the world I know but I just wondered as I see them quite a lot. They also appear to be on the the *test cars* that seem to frequent around here.


apparently it means they are _vehiculos en prueba - _test cars/cars being tested!


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

& they can legally exceed the speed limit on the autovia by 30km/h. for testing .


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

gus-lopez said:


> & they can legally exceed the speed limit on the autovia by 30km/h. for testing .


Funny, the salesman didn't tell us this when we went for a test drive O


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

Thanks for that. Some of the cars are disguised too with all manner of patterned covers and paintwork on them. Maybe I should plot up with a camera and see if the auto magazines want my pictures!!


----------

